
My first attempt at code calligraphy.  - jamesbritt
http://www.eyebeam.org/feeds/ramsey-nasser/my-first-attempt-at-code-calligraphy-this-bubble-sort-rendered
======
gus_massa
The graphic is almost impossible to understand, but in another post the author
tells the steps to draw it: [http://www.eyebeam.org/feeds/ramsey-
nasser/process-of-design...](http://www.eyebeam.org/feeds/ramsey-
nasser/process-of-designing-the-bubble-sort-piece-from-ruby-code-to)

~~~
jamesbritt
Yes, there is a series of posts; I think the one I linked to here is the
start.

